# gravel road tires



## nelsbruce (Dec 31, 2002)

looking for suggestions for gravel road tires strong sidewalls and decent tread.Thanks


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

any road 25c tires with a good casing will be fine for that. The continental gatorskins or bontrager hardcase are good options. If you have a cross frame you can run a fatter size. No need to over engineer it unless the road is a real mess, then get a larger tire to avoid pinch flats.


----------



## skinny jay (Nov 27, 2006)

I've got some rivendell/panaracer ruffy tuffys in 700 x 28 that I really like. My friend has the jackie browns that are 700 x 33 and those are nice as well. Not a very aggressive tread pattern, but they handle dirt, sand and grass pretty good. Nice tough side walls as well.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

i use my ritchie speedmax tires on gravel and love them.


----------



## nelsbruce (Dec 31, 2002)

thanks guys


----------



## jrlombard (Sep 9, 2009)

+1 on the Speedmax. Great all around tire.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Kenda Small Block 8


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Kris Flatlander said:


> Kenda Small Block 8


I love these as gravel/B road tires. They are fast on the smooth stuff and the short tread blocks don't grab and pull you off course in deeper gravel.... they just float through.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

Ritchey if you are really worried about sidewall protection.

Jets if you just want a good tire. I put a metric ballz-ton of miles on a set of Jets I picked up used from a Dirty Kanza racer and had maybe 1 flat in the excessive amount of gravel I put on them that season.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Corndog said:


> I love these as gravel/B road tires. They are fast on the smooth stuff and the short tread blocks don't grab and pull you off course in deeper gravel.... they just float through.


Ya I've been loving mine, I swapped out from the stock Maxxis Raze tires and couldn't be happier. I stole a wheelset off the roadie for 'cross season so I have a nice stable of Raze, Small Block 8, and Grifo's for race day


----------

